# Help an NC guy tie a jig for pompano



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

So ive been looking around and see that down in florida its pretty common to fish for pompanos using a jig. You dont see this much, if at all up in NC. I figured id give it a shot next time i go in the warmer months when we have pomp around. It It seems banana/goofy jigs with a teaser is a popular option. Is there something else i should try? Whats yalls go to setup when throwing jigs for pompano in the surf? Teaser on the goofy jig or up the line from it? help a lost NC guy out.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

hi Mumbo - I have several of the Long Distance Heavers for soaking the bait as far as I can toss it.
before the pandemic, I was at Titusville (Playalinda Beach) and watched this Asian lady walk up and down the beach with a 7' Ugly Stik, Med-Heavy with 14# mono with 30# Fluro leader (oh yeah, I had to see what she was doing). she had a pocket full of fresh dead shrimp and just randomly tossing into the surf. [1/0 hook, 1" shrimp nugget]. When she came back to my spot, she had a stringer full of big whiting and six pompano. Yesterday, I bought myself the same rig as hers and I can't wait to get back to the surf. Even if it is just a day out on the beach, it will be a fun day just to get out of the house and walk the surfline.
wishing you good luck if you make it down this way.

Edit: the reason I had to buy myself a new outfit is that ALL of my tackle has migrated into HER closet: (yeah, she has a dedicated closet just for HER tackle) !!! So I got a two pc rod so I can keep it in my car all the time to keep tabs on it.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mumbo, I too am from NC. However, I currently live in Atlanta. I am familiar with Doc’s Goofy jigs that you speak of. There are several videos on YouTube detailing how to tie the jig along with a teaser. I personally have not much success using them. I have had much more success using a double dropper rig made from fluorocarbon leader material, bright floats, beads, and circle hooks. Good luck. 🎣


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

I haven't used the jigs but my understanding is they are for vertical jigging from piers. I use a double dropper with small floats and #1 or 1/0 circle hooks in the surf.


----------



## Jason_P (Dec 31, 2021)

Mumbo,

I spent years chasing pomp’s sight casting in the surf in the Florida Panhandle but not anything on the Atlantic Coast. In my experience goofy jigs /banana jigs/ silly willys are a great option as long as the water has moderate visibility. 

There’s basically two ways to fish them. Around structures like jetties you use the current to sweep the jig along, popping the lure sharply a few feet and letting it hit the bottom. That sharp upward pop and poof of sand when the jig hits draw reaction strikes. If you fishing along the beach, hit look for structure like holes, washouts in the bar, or even a well-defined bar within casting range. If you throw onto the bar, hop the jig over the edge and pop-pause-pop into the hole. Slowly work the jig back to you and don’t neglect very near shore in the wash.

As for teaser spacing, I mainly fished with the teaser on a dropper loop about 6” above the jig or tied directly onto the same loop as the jig. I caught similar number of pomps on both spacing, but with the spacer slightly higher on my line, I caught more by-catch species like ladyfish, Spanish Macks (if I didn’t get cut off), and hardtails. For colors, soft yellows, bright pink, and fluorescent orange all had success for me. Good luck and post pics.

-Jason


----------



## Nicstr28 (10 mo ago)

You can use pompano jigs and that's what they're called. Small round headed jigs. I mostly use goofy jigs and rig the teaser so it can slide up and down my leader before I tie the jig on. I cast and jig on bottom. White and yellow/white are my favorite colors although I believe contrast means more than color. I catch promps on jigs, sm spoons and flukes on a jig head (new penny)
Remember the beach is a great place to throw jigs. Everything will hit a goofy jig


----------

